# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  SQL Server does not exist or access denied

## فؤاد

با سلام

از ویندوز اکس پی / سرویس پک 2 / اسکیو ال سرور 2000 / ای اس پی استفاده میکنم چند وقت پیش با پروژه هایی که کار میکردم مشکلی نداشتم / خیلی راحت روی دستگاهم اونا رو اجرا میکردم ولی بعد از نصب مجدد ویندوز به اشکال زیر بر میخورم
لازمه بگم که سرویس های IIS و Sql Server هر دو کار میکنن ولی نمیدونم چرا....

خط 4 که ازش ایراد میگیره مربوط به کانکشن هست ولی همین خط 4 قبلا خیلی راحت کار میکرد / ممنون میشم کمک کنین

با تشکر / فواد


<span dir=ltr>Error Type:
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server (0x80004005)
[DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Connect()).]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.
/include/connect1.asp, line 4</span>

----------


## foadnikookar

فواد جان سلام
شما یه چک بکن خود برنالمه sql  را یعنی اول روی local  یه کلیک کن بعد برو و روی  آدرس زیر:
tools/sql server configuration servis
بعد تب  Security  سپس 
sql server & windows  را انتخاب کن
بعدش هم از کانکشنت استفاده کن
ok
bye

----------


## abdonsd

[DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen(Connect()).]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.

این مشکل که هنگام اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی ممکن پیش بیاد علتش ویژوال اسودیو و یا نرم افزارهای تولید وب مثل دریم ویویر نیست.  علتش خود sql server نصب شده روی کامپیوتر و پیکربندیشه

برای رفع این مشکل به ترتیب زیر عمل کنید:
به این قسمت برید:
Microsoft sqlserver2005=>>Configuration Tools=>>Sqlserver Configuration Manager

تو پنجره باز شده روی هر کدوم از سرورها کلیک راست کنید و از منو گزینه propertise را انتخاب کنید.

در این پنجره در قسمت bultin accpunt حالت local system را انتخاب کنید

بعد ازok  یا apply از شما راجع به restart سدن سرور سوال میشه که yes رو انتخاب کنید.

----------

